# Vale Darling Harbour



## KPC (Oct 7, 2005)

200 Years of Sydney and Australian Maritime history ended yesterday when the last Cargo vessel "Southern Moana" departed Darling Harbour yesterday for Noumea.The area will be turned over to developers and be another blot on the Port Jackson landscape. The area known by those on the ground as the "Hungry Mile" was redolent with Maritime and Australian Trade Union and Political activity and history.Its wharves were built in 1811 and were the backdrop to the WWF Blockade of the export of Pig Iron to Japan prior to WW II and of supplies to Dutch Colonial Troops during the Indonesian War of Independence. During the Corrigan tenure the gates were a bitter flashpoint between the MUA and the howard governments assault on Trade Unions with the "Patricks Dispute". 
RIP Darling Harbour. KPC


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

Thank you for that interesting item of news, news that passed totally without comment in the mainstream Australian media. Perhaps we should open a subscription for the erection and dedication of a suitable monument to the heroes of the working class struggle as it relates to the maritime industry. But looking at a lot of the posts on this site I doubt if much in the way of contributions would be forthcoming.
CBoots


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

cboots said:


> Thank you for that interesting item of news, news that passed totally without comment in the mainstream Australian media. Perhaps we should open a subscription for the erection and dedication of a suitable monument to the heroes of the working class struggle as it relates to the maritime industry. But looking at a lot of the posts on this site I doubt if much in the way of contributions would be forthcoming.
> CBoots


It was relegated to page 11 in today's SMH (Sydney Morning Herald).


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Who said that?...Ah! Sister eleff eh!
Heard you had been Harbouring Darling Vale for a while young lady...LOL

To be serious though. It is such a shame all the worlds heritage is slowly dissapearing the way it is.
I agree with "CBOOTS" in as much as a monument to the old seamen who helped to make the the port what it was. Even a building of some sort dedicated to them would be appreciated.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sounds like the last bit of reality has just departed the Sydney Harbour Theme Park. I recommend the River Derwent in Hobart - spectacular!

John T.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

I agree with "CBOOTS" in as much as a monument to the old seamen who helped to make the the port what it was. Even a building of some sort dedicated to them would be appreciated, {billyboy's quote}

unfotunately billyboy monuments to the likes of Elliot V Elliot and others are like hens teeth,and when all the old timers are gone who will realy care


----------



## g.p.hughes (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Dom,For you and others who may have berthed at Darling Harbour may remember the massive ornate wrought iron gates at No1 DH.Certainly these gates would and should have been retained as a memorial to the terrible times of the 'bulls' and the humiliating efforts of men trying to get work.
Regretably the gates were 'gifted'to a now desceased prominent shipping magnate and now function as the entry to a large cattle station in the Southern Highlands of NSW.All this took place in the late 70s and were 'gifted' by a very senior member of the Port Authority.Makes you wonder........


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

It is typical destruction of waterfront area to feed the ravening maw (and bloated wallets) of property developers. You can build yuppy apartments up a mountain, you can't build a harbour there.

Aye

Pat Thompson

You can't get enough photos of "O'Boats"


----------

